# Two Worlds 2 Zaubern zu schwer?



## Sephriroth (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mich in Two Worlds 2 entschieden als Magier zu spielen.

Mein Problem ist, das ich mich wohl zu doof anstelle.  
Kann mir jemand erzählen wie das mit den Karten und dem ganzen Zeug funktioniert?

Die Anleitung gibt nicht viel her und das Tuturial ist nicht umfassend genug.
Denke ich nur zu kompliziert oder ist das echt so verwirrend.

Im Teil 1 fand ich das echt simpel

Bitte erleuchtet mich!


----------



## Sephriroth (27. Dezember 2010)

Kein Magier anwesend,?.......schade.

Dann muss ich wohl doch als Hack n Slayer spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es da keine genauere Anleitung außer dem Tutorial? Ich würd Dir ja gern helfen, aber ich hab mich dann doch für Mass Effect 2 entschieden, weil das gestern bei Steam im Angebot war


----------



## Sephriroth (27. Dezember 2010)

Nein leider nichts das für mich verständlich ist.
Ich könnte das ja so lange probieren bis ich es gerafft habe, aber mal im ernst,......NÖ.

Aber Dir viel Spass mit Mass Effekt!
Das war sicher ne sehr gute Wahl, aber damit bin ich schon fertig,...leider,...war echt genial!


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, du kannst aus den Karten eben eigene Sprüche basteln, Handbuch Seite 28 erklärt das eigentlich ganz gut, mehr kann man dazu kaum sagen.   Lies das nochmal in Ruhe durch und versuchs nochmal.


----------



## annon11 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

du musst diese Amulettkarten kaufen oder finden. Wenn du die anklickst ,hast du 3 Segmente mit je 2 Felder. Eins davon ist Wirkung (Feuer,Eis...) das andere Träger (Geschoss...)
Hinzu kommen noch die Zusatzkarten an den Seiten.(Zeit usw.).


Wenn man die Karten kombiniert hat man dann eifnache Zauber.Man kann dann noch manchmal ein zweites Segment hinzufügen. Z.B hat man dann mehrere hin und her fliegende Feuerbälle,die abprallen und dann noch Flächenschaden machen. Ein drittes Segment hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen.

Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich von diesem System sehr enttäuscht bin.
Ganz so viele Möglichkeiten gibs da eigentlich nicht,man hat im Endeffekt immer fast die gleichen Zauber, nur mal mit Eis,Feuer und andere Elemente. Hin und wieder mal +% Schaden oder +Resistenz,Auren oder Schaden über Zeit.

Dann sind die Zauber noch zudem völlig unausgeglichen. Manche Kombos kosten mal so 6000 Mana, hauen aber auch alles um, aber dann gibs andere die kosten nur 400 Mana! und machen den gleichen Schaden über Zeit. (Wasserenzugding). Oder beim Manaschild ,das kostet mit einer Kraftkarte nur 500 Mana oder so, stapelt man einige,hat man nur 3 % mehr Schadenreduzierung ,aber die kosten steigen auf paar tausend Mana.

Und es gibt viele andere Zauber deren Manakosten sich einfach im Vergleich zur Wirkung nicht lohnen.Da hau ich lieber mit dem Schwert einmal drauf und mache mehr Schaden.

*Und der allergrößte Scheiß am Magier: Die Manareg ist absolut, nicht prozentual.Was bringt mir bitte eine Manareg von 100/s wenn ich 12000 Mana habe?Da mus sich ja Minuten warten oder immer Tränke schlucken*



-------->  ICh bin auf Krieger umgestiegen xD, macht genausoviel Schaden,bekommt nur auch bischen mehr ab.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

annon11 schrieb:


> *Und der allergrößte Scheiß am Magier: Die Manareg ist absolut, nicht prozentual.Was bringt mir bitte eine Manareg von 100/s wenn ich 12000 Mana habe?Da mus sich ja Minuten warten oder immer Tränke schlucken*


Also, ich kenn das nur von anderen Spielen, da musst Du halt die entsprechende Eigenschaft oder den gegenstan auf/nachrüsten - und zwar bei ALLEN Klassen. zB auch als Krieger braucht man halt irgendwann eine stärkere Waffe, oder man muss mehr Punkte auf sein Stärke verteilen, denn was nutzt eine Waffe mit max-Schaden 200, wenn zwar bis Level 4 selbst harte Gegner maximal 600 Hitpoint haben, aber ab Level 7 nur noch Gegner mit mindestens 4000 Hitpoints rumlaufen?  


Wenn das ganze aber überproportional teuer wäre dafür zu sorgen, dass man sich schneller erholt beim Mana, oder Tränke SEHR teuer sind, dann ist das natürlich ein systematischer Fehler im Spiel...


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab das Spiel als Krieger durchgespielt und da konnte ich auch Talentpunkte so verteilen, dass sich die Lebensenergie schneller regeneriert hat. Gibt's sowas vielleicht auch für's Mana?
Werd das Spiel demnächst nochmal durchspielen, gerade nach dem Patch, und dann auch mal als Magier versuchen.


----------



## annon11 (1. Januar 2011)

Eine Manareg gibs ja, die reicht aber nur für die ersten Spielstunden. Da hat man noch Mana im Überfluss aber es kommt ein Punkt an dem Manokosten und Manareg. einfach nicht mehr zusammen passen. Da helfen nur massenweise Tränke oder dummes um den Gegner herumlaufen.

Deswegen mein Vorschlag: Manareg. muss prozentual sein. Sonst macht der Magier imo keinen Spaß.


----------



## Andy19 (2. Januar 2011)

- man konnte die Manakosten aber mit einem Talent auch etwas senken

Magiesystem:
http://www.egg-of-time.us/board/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=4766


----------

